

Bessemer Venture Partners "Anti-Portfolio" - dmor
http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/antiportfolio.aspx

======
apu
Previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=170154> [1012 days ago, 23 comments]

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1323735> [262 days ago, no comments]

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=777758> [526 days ago, no comments]

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10815> [1391 days ago, 5 comments]

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1515456> [199 days ago, no comments]

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1035207> [388 days ago, 1 comment]

